# Tried everything



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Please help, I'm going crazy!

So...several weeks ago I got a gorgeous Siberian male kitten. I also have a 2 year old moggie female who's spayed.

When Boris came I kept him in his room away from Bo for gentle introductions. Bo however got very stressed at being able to hear him but not see him and started marking her teritory in the hall...wee and poo. All cleaned up straight away.
Now they're together, sleeping and playing and not showing any signs of stress.

BUT

Bo is still weeing on my hall carpet. I'm in a rented flat and have let the landlady know just to keep it all amicable. This is what I've tried:

Simple solution
Urine off
A carpet washer
Bio powder
Tin foil...just peed on the foil!
Whenever I catch her I just pick her up and put her in a tray. I don't tell her off.

We have 3 litter trays, a 4th has been ordered.
Vet check and no UTI
Feliway plugged in
Can't restrict her access to the hall as it's open plan.
Haven't changed litter lately.

It just stinks. I love her dearly but I just don't know how much longer I can deal with this. I know cats have accidents and that's to be expected...what else to try


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Can you put a tray where she is weeing, see if she will use that, then gradually move it back to where you want it?


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you

Tried it...pee's anywhere but the tray.
If she didn't like the litter would she just not use it completely? Maybe worth trying a finer litter (using cat's best).


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Its strange for her to go off the litter if she's been fine on it before, without an UTI, but its something to try!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you taken her to the vet for the once over to make sure there isn't an underlying health issue? 

I would defo try a totally different litter in one of the trays to see if she would prefer a different substrate. Just because they have used a litter for a long time doesn't mean they cannot take against it! Remember - these are cats and cats who knows what passes through their minds...certainly not us mere mortals! 

May be worth getting a plug in Feliway diffuser. If she is stressed about something may help calm her down but remember this would take about a week to kick in.


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

Been to the vets and she got a clean bill of health.
Have a feliway diffuser in already, been in for a good 3-4 weeks.
There's no plugs in the hall so cant have one there but going to get the spray.

Is there anything I can put down that will discourage her from going there?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Citrus usually helps deter them, but you seem to have tried a lot of the things that can help!

You can def try some citrus, and maybe try making it, awkward, for her to wee there? Like putting stuff there so she cant get comfy or something....


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

What can I say...she's a stuborn little miss 

Maybe time to break out the lemon juice!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Forgot to say you could try Cat Attract Cat Litter - this is specifically aimed at cats who go outside the litter tray.


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oooh that's a good idea, I'll try and hunt some out. Thank you.


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Little update:

Bo's still been going in the hallway, usually when i'm not around. Been washing with bio powder but can still smell it.

Anyway, just saw her head for the hallway, sniffing around but, sniffed the box, went back to the other room, sniffed another box...followed her round the flat for 10minutes (she wont go if im watching).
She went into the shower (her second choice of places to pee) so i picked her up and put her in the bathroom box...she peed in it!!! Under much protest i might add but she went in it!!

Gave loads of praise and some treats afterwards.
Still waiting on 4th tray to arrive.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I have had similar problems with foster kittens and have found the only thing that deters them is citronella spray you could make your own solution or this and therefore make it strong they HATE the smell (so do I lol) 

Hope she stops going where she isnt meant to xxxx


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

What do you used to make your spray?
Do you use an essential oil?


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

you might want to check your cat actually DOESN'T like citrus smells, 2 of ours love anything citrus!

keep trying the pick up and make her pee in the tray trick, but if she still doesn't respond after a few more days of this (she's not thick, just stubborn) you could try spraying her with water when you catch her at it (assuming she doesn't like water of course.. this doesn't work on neeps! dratted cat). a quick spray on the bum or face (right next to bum, but an arms length from face) should deter her if nothing else does, a few goes of that is generally all it takes.

also once she's stopped, repainting will get rid of the smell as it will seal it in so you can no longer smell it.

for your carpet try using bicarb powder or something like that, check how clean is your house for other ideas.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried cleaning with distilled white vinegar? That gets rid of the smell. Rinse after or your house will smell like the chippy and you'll always feel hungry... Try putting her food bowl where she pees. They won't pee where they eat.


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok...did a sniff test with lemon juice and bergomot oil...we're not fussed on citrus.

We also like to play with water and dont mind having our bottom dunked when it's needed.

So the vinegar...dilute it in anything or just whop it on?
Bicob of soda...mix with warm water?

I now have my own little carpet washer. Why did I get such a stuborn cat??!!
(I do love her though)


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Not fussed with citrus as in not bothered by it or not like it?

If its not like then yes get some citronella essential oil and a spray bottle use filtered water and add as much essential oil as you please to get the strength desired and spray to area she likes going


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Not bothered by it


----------

